# martin archery warthog magnum



## NIIDEEP (Oct 12, 2013)

Some of them had set screws in the cams


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

The cables do not terminate on the cams. They attach to the centering yokes, which attach to the axles on opposites side of each cam. You'll need to feed the cable through the cam, tighten the locking screw, and swedge the loose end to connect to the centering yoke.


----------

